# ATI Mobility Radeon HD3470 or nVIDIA Mobile GeForce 8400GS?



## Mootsfox

Both suck.

I'd seriously try to get a 8600M GT as a minimum for laptop graphics.

ATI's mobile offerings I don't know much about at this time.


----------



## [email protected]

The laptop with the ATI card is such a good deal...









I guess a Dell Vostro lappy for $1088.86 is better than a Toshiba that's 999.99. Too bad I had to sacrifice the 400GB, the 9-cell battery, and the pretty Toshiba design for a 2GHz CPU and a 8600GT.


----------



## Mootsfox

If you are wanting a Vostro, wait.

Not too long ago I found one for someone on another forum with a T9500 (2.5GHz), 2gb of ram, 8600GT, 160gb HDD and the 9-cell for $988.


----------

